# Kaiser sample exam



## mull982 (Oct 5, 2010)

Does anyone have a copy of the Kaiser Exam that they would be willing to send me. I have seen previous threads where people have mentioned that they had this exam and solutions and were willing to send it through a PM. I'm trying to get all of the practice solving test problems that I can.

If anyone is willing to send me a copy of this exam please let me know and I will PM you.

By the way this site is great!!

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## mull982 (Oct 6, 2010)

mull982 said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the Kaiser Exam that they would be willing to send me. I have seen previous threads where people have mentioned that they had this exam and solutions and were willing to send it through a PM. I'm trying to get all of the practice solving test problems that I can.
> If anyone is willing to send me a copy of this exam please let me know and I will PM you.
> 
> By the way this site is great!!
> ...


Woops sorry I just realized that I already have this exam and didn't realize the autors name.

I have done the NCEES exam PPI practice exam and Kaplan practice exam along with Kaisers exam. I plan on looking through all of these again because I learn something new each time.

I wanted to see however if there were any more exams or practice problems that anyone would recommend doing after having completed all of these. I believe the more of these types of problems that I do, the better I understand them.

Any more ideas on where to find more sample exams or related problems?


----------



## waldo21212 (Oct 7, 2010)

Edit - nevermind I found it a couple posts down the page.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Is the Kaiser sample exam worth going through? I've also gone through the NCEES sample exam in addition to the Kaplan sample problems. If so, is there a PDF version of the Kaiser sample exam including solutions somewhere on the net?


----------



## islandgal (Apr 6, 2011)

is there a copy of the kaiser solutions on this forum??


----------



## kwatson18 (Apr 6, 2011)

islandgal said:


> is there a copy of the kaiser solutions on this forum??


I got Kaiser test and solutions.

it was separated into test and solutions and i combined them onto single pages with screenshots for only relevant PE power type questions for sorting into my binder.

PM me, all trades considered...

i'm looking for:

NCEES 2006 (one before 2009)

econ example questions (need those easy points)

illumination questions

Kaplan (if worth it)

challah

kW


----------

